# Spore



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Not sure if any of you guys play video games at all, but I recently started playing this one and found it very appropriate for the types of people that peruse these forums.

The game is called Spore. Basically, you start with at the cellular level and evolve your creature all the way from a cell, through to walking onto land, tribal, civilization and finally to space exploration. Amusing game!

If you want to check it out, visit http://www.spore.com

I think many of you may like it


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i basically booked my vacation time around this thing's release date. can't wait to pick it up.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up CHris. I had been waiting for this game for over a year and didn't know it had already come out. Ran out to buy it tonight, about to install it now. I can't wait !


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

whats the deal with the limited installs i heard about this game?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Not sure exactly what you mean, but I'll field a guess or two. The only things I know from my limited, less than 24 hours experience with the game are that a) there is a creature creator you can buy for 9.99 which is a limited version of the game that just lets you make creatures but not actually play and b) when you install the full game you have to use a unique cd key which is verified through the internet every time you have to play so only one person can use any cd to install. 

Not sure if that was your question though


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd buy it, if there was no DRM issue with the three installs... if I pay for a game, I fraggin well wanna use it when I decide to install it. If I upgrade my computer, or my drive crashes? I'm not giving them my money. Unfortunately, I get to miss out.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Buy and download the digital version.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I prefer to have a hard copy.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Give it time. It's sure to be cracked and then you can play it for free.

Not that I condone doing that (I own every single game I play; I have at least 4 copies of Diablo and 3 of Master of Magic, don't ask) but if the moron's who make games insist on treating every one like a thief then serves them right if people act like thieves.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Anyone who has the game wanna trade creations ?  I've only got a few so far but I'd love to get some trading going!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hrm, sure - not sure how to do it, do you search user names or something?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

you guys don't have enough fish tanks to maintain? I have stopped all extra computer activites other than browsing internet ever since I started having fish tanks.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I don't sleep much  Between Work, Fish, The Girlfriend, and Entertainment, who has time lol . 

I'll get back to you on trading creations by e-mail Chris, it's somewhere in the manual as I recall, or in the sporeopedia hehe.


----------

